# What to do with her?



## Kradios (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, I live in an apartment and I have payed my pet deposit to keep my dog here. Silly me, I didn't exactly read the "fine print" on the pet rules, I thought since I payed the pet deposit I could keep any pet I wanted. Wrong, reptiles are excluded, no reptiles allowed. I feel so bad because I bought a tegu last monday, and now she has to go. I have tried everything, craigslist, friends, everything. Considering I work at petsmart I know that stores like petsmart and petco will not take her. Also, I have checked every local mom and pop pet store within 50 miles, none of them will take her. What should I do?


----------



## txrepgirl (Oct 22, 2009)

Does the fine print say no Lizards ? most appartments don't allow snakes.Have you tried to post a add on here with some pictures ? or try kingsnake.com.How old and big is your Tegu ?


----------



## Kradios (Oct 22, 2009)

Well the store I bought her from said she was around 3-4 months old, she is probably around 12-16 inches. Only problem I would have with selling her here or anywhere else online would be shipping. I have no idea how I would ship her.


----------



## txrepgirl (Oct 22, 2009)

Did you talk to the store you bought the Tegu from and explained what happend ? maybe you can bring the Tegu back.Since you bought your Tegu just last monday they should take it back.If not here is what you can do if you want to.Hope this helps.The buyer will pay for the shipping. 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2ebAxRYCCY" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2ebAxRYCCY</a><!-- m --> 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkV2-VtKqGo&feature=related" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkV2-VtK ... re=related</a><!-- m --> 

There is one thing I wouldn't do that I saw in the video.I wouldn't use a marker on the cloth because off the fumes from the marker.I wouldn't want your Tegu to get sick.I'm not sure about the holes.I got two boxes before that didn't had any holes in them.I would pm Bobby and ask him.I also would lable the box saying fragile, live reptile.


----------



## Kradios (Oct 22, 2009)

The store I bought her from is the only store that would take her back. The only thing is, her living quarters (along with every other animal there) were terrible. She was in a 10 gallon tank with 2 other tegus and a nile monitor, with half of the 10 gallons being water. I would rather find a home for her myself then send her back to that place.


----------



## txrepgirl (Oct 22, 2009)

I understand. I would, too.


----------



## Primestick (Oct 22, 2009)

I kept a snake it my old apartment along with 2 dogs. what they don't know wont hurt them. Just put her in the bedroom and keep the door shut when you are gone. they will never know.


----------



## kaa (Oct 22, 2009)

You could do local pick up only if you don't feel comfortable shipping.


----------



## GraphiK (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm keeping all of my reptiles against the TOS of my lease. Most times you're lease should state that your landlord has to notify you up to 24 hours before coming to your apartment, when my landlord notifies me, I hide my critters. 

Though, for me it isn't a huge deal.. I plan on getting a house soon so getting kicked out of this apartment will just be more of an incentive. I would suggest you make a post on tegutalk.com, thetegu.com or kingsnake.com with some pictures of the little fella. Shipping is easy as pie, you don't have to worry. 

Good luck with everything and I'm sorry to hear you can't keep your tegu, they are incredible pets!


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 22, 2009)

what they don't know won't hurt you. good luck!


----------



## Kradios (Oct 22, 2009)

I wish I could go by the "what they don't know won't hurt them" rule but I live in a very small apartment complex, one of those with about 8 apartments in it. The guy that sprays the place for bugs has keys to the apartments in case you arent home when he does his rounds, and he happens to be the landlords nephew, he ratted on me, and I've already been told to get rid of her.


----------



## herper9 (Oct 22, 2009)

Where are you located? Shipping isn't as bad as it seems.


----------



## Kradios (Oct 22, 2009)

Here are some pictures of her:



























and I'm located in Baton Rouge Louisiana


----------



## kaa (Oct 22, 2009)

I can't see the pics, you should look into shipping, if you can't find a home around louisiana.


----------



## Primestick (Oct 27, 2009)

Well the only thing i can think of is get your pet deposit back first, then find a new apartment lol.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. That sucks


----------

